# Jak se říká skupině krokodýlů?



## German_lover

Ahojte,

Nevím jak se nazývá skupina krokodýlů a nemůžu to nikde najít. Může mi někdo pomoci?

Anglický je to „a float of crocodiles“, španělsky je to „congregación de cocodrilos“, ale česky to nevím. 

Děkuji předem. 

Nashledanou

Zdraví Lucie


----------



## Cautus

Vzhledem ke skutečnosti, že u nás moc krokodýlů není, nemáme pro toto uskupení zažité pojmenování, a proto bych se soustředil na kontext.

Pokud je krokodýlů opravdu hodně, lezou jeden přes druhého a hemží se jimi voda, nebál bych se použít *rej*.
Pokud plave více kusů najednou a hromadně, použil bych *hejno*.
Pokud se válí na břehu, a to je nejpravděpodobnější situace, nemějme jim to za zlé, krokodýli prostě takoví jsou od přírody, nazval bych je *skupinou*.
Pokud by však nastala situace, kdy by byli vyrovnáni podél břehu jeden vedle druhého jako vojáci, nazval bych je *šikem*, neboť v takovém případě by se jistě jednalo o synchronizovaný útok na kořist 
Pokud by naháněli kořist jako to dělají vlci, a to je jistě nepravděpodobné, respektive pravděpodobné jen v kreslených seriálech, nazval bych je *smečkou*.
Pokud by krokodýli obsadili nějaký ostrov a beznadějně se na něm rozmnožili, nazval bych je* kolonií.*
Pokud by najednou vzlétli, a to se s ohledem na postupný vývoj jen tak nestane, i když ani u dinosaurů by to nikdo nečekal, a podívejte, kolik dnes u nás malých dinosaurů v podobě opeřených ptáků poletuje, nazval bych je *houfem.*
Pokud by přeci jen o létajících krokodýlech někdo vyprávěl, například někdo z minulého století, nazval bych je *lájem.*
Pokud by však někdo z minulého století vyprávěl o nelétajících krokodýlech, použil bych termín *krdel*.
Nakonec by se jistě dal použít i termín *tlupa*, ale nejsem si zcela jist, zdali bych byl schopný uvést správný kontext, nenapadá Vás nějaký?

S přátelským pozdravem,
_Cautus_


----------



## German_lover

Cautus, vidím, že slova na popsání skupiny krokodýlů máme. Také mě napadá houf krokodýlů. 
Překládám seriál Lví hlídka a je tam tlupa krokodýlů pod vedením Makuu. Jelikož jsem nevěděla co napsat dala jsem skupinu, ale teď vidím, že tlupa o smečka by bylo asi lepší. 

Děkuji za pomoc. 

Lucie


----------



## Cautus

German_lover said:


> Cautus, vidím, že slova na popsání skupiny krokodýlů máme. Také mě napadá houf krokodýlů.
> Překládám seriál Lví hlídka a je tam tlupa krokodýlů pod vedením Makuu. Jelikož jsem nevěděla co napsat dala jsem skupinu, ale teď vidím, že tlupa o smečka by bylo asi lepší.
> 
> Děkuji za pomoc.
> 
> Lucie


Ano, u dětských titulů je to zejména o zábavě... když  jsem překládal knihu Toy Story, tak jsem celkem ujížděl na předchozích filmových dílech, stahoval jsem si titulky a vyhledával v nich ty jejich hlášky, abych dodržel a načerpal atmosféru... 
Ať se dílo daří,
_Cautus_


----------



## francisgranada

Len na margo, keďže nie som expert ani na krokodíly ani na češtinu   ...

Mám dojem, že v žiadnom európskom jazyku neexistuje zvláštny termín (typu _stádo, smečka, hejno,  _apod.) pre skupinu krokodílov. Naviac, neviem či krokodíly naozaj žijú v skupine, alebo sa len zhromaždia v istých situáciách (napr. keď sa pária).

Aj to španieske „congregación de cocodrilos“ mi pripadá trochu ako "_zhromaždenie _krokodílov (s istým cieľom alebo v istej situácii)"... V španielčine si viem predstaviť napr. aj „grupo de cocodrilos“, etc.


----------



## German_lover

francisgranada said:


> Len na margo, keďže nie som expert ani na krokodíly ani na češtinu   ...
> 
> Mám dojem, že v žiadnom európskom jazyku neexistuje zvláštny termín (typu _stádo, smečka, hejno,  _apod.) pre skupinu krokodílov. Naviac, neviem či krokodíly naozaj žijú v skupine, alebo sa len zhromaždia v istých situáciách (napr. keď sa pária).
> 
> Aj to španieske „congregación de cocodrilos“ mi pripadá trochu ako "_zhromaždenie _krokodílov (s istým cieľom alebo v istej situácii)"... V španielčine si viem predstaviť napr. aj „grupo de cocodrilos“, etc.


Hola:

Efectivamente, un grupo de cocodrilos es lo más normal. Aunque, congregación es el término correcto.

Un saludo,
Lucie


----------



## francisgranada

German_lover said:


> Efectivamente, un grupo de cocodrilos es lo más normal. Aunque, congregación es el término correcto.



Hola Lucie,

Prácticamente, lo que quise decir, es que posiblemente evitaría términos concretos tipo "smečka, stádo, hejno, ...", visto que estos tienen su uso concreto y son ligados a ciertos animales y a un cierto "modo de vida/comportamiento" de esos.  Pues, en checo preferiría utilizar términos más neutros tipo "skupina" etc ... Pero repito: no soy experto de cocodrilos  ....

Un saludo
Francis


----------

